# A.F. Canyon and Highland Glen



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

The other evening I took the fam up the canyon for a quick hike and drive. I, of course also brought the ol' rod and reel in order to toss into a few holes. I managed 6 little Browns all on a blue fox spinner. I took the fam home grabbed my float tube and headed over to Highland Glen Pond. I very rarely go to community waters, but I couldn't argue with the 10 minute drive. I hooked up with 8 Bows and 1 Albino in just over an hour and caught them all on a ghost minnow lucky craft.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice job on the fish i have been thinking of hitting highland glen but the last few times i have been there there was to many people and alot throwing rocks in as well all near us how was the crowds?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work Gooski. haha That albino is crazy lookin.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I've only been there 3 times. The first two times weren't very crowded, but this last time was a bit worse. I was in my float tube so I was able to secure a little more elbow room. I hear it sometimes gets real bad, but I guess it depends on the day. Having a float tube helps for sure.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job. That brown is great looking. 

The Highland pond is ridiculous with inconsiderate people. Every time I've fished it, I've found a spot that was away from everybody and as soon as I get a cast off, I'm crowded. It's a pretty little spot though, for being in town.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea its nice and close I like to go there around 7 at night when everyone's packing it up and fishing up until 10 when the curfew hits most of the time you get it all to yourself Im going to have to get the pontoon down there now and see how it is from the middle thanks


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey guys just wondering are the fish in the river up AF brooks or browns. I have been told those are all brooks no browns anyone confirm this? The one in your pic looks to be a brook. Sorry if this is a hijack.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

That pic is of a Brown. I'm fairly sure there are no Brookies in AF Creek. However, there are both Bows and Browns in the river


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh coo I was told the browns don't have the white line on there fins


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Tigru said:


> That pic is of a Brown. I'm 98% sure there are no Brookies in AF Creek. However, there are both Bows and Browns in the river


It is a brown, and there are brookies in the river.

-DallanC


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Tigru said:
> 
> 
> > That pic is of a Brown. I'm fairly sure there are no Brookies in AF Creek. However, there are both Bows and Browns in the river
> ...


Really? I guess I may stand corrected. I've caught some in Silver Lakes Flatts, but never at Tibble Fork nor the river from Tibble down. I'm not alluding to that just because I haven't caught it it's not there, merely that I haven't even really ever heard of anyone catching a Brook on the lower section. Are you referring to further up past Tibble or the lower section? I was referring to the lower section in my previous statement. Have you caught one in the lower section?


----------



## UtahFlyFishing (Jan 31, 2010)

I took my nephew, Tyler, up A.F. Canyon...it was a pretty fun trip. In Utah, fly fishing has usually caught me more fish. But when we went, he caught one on a worm and ate it later that night...A.F. River has good fishing and I love how close it is to the city.

Utah fishing is so good, we are so lucky!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Dave B said:


> Oh coo I was told the browns don't have the white line on there fins


Yes, some browns do have white on their fins.


----------

